# Building a Database of Sears Unit and Engine Model #s



## OldLawnMowerMan (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm wondering: has anyone here undertaken the task of building a database of Sears, Companion and Craftsman equipment model numbers and the engines that originally came with them?

This is going to be a difficult job but I can start you all off with several models:

131.90260 20" side discharge mower, Craftsman Eager-1 4-cycle engine model 143.234062 (ECV100-145035A)
Year sold: 1973 

131.90280 20" side discharge mower, Craftsman Eager-1 4-cycle engine model 143.234072 (ECV100-145036A)
Year sold: 1973

131.90300 20" side discharge mower, Craftsman Eager-1 4-cycle engine model 143.235012 (ECV120-152005)
Year sold: 1973

785.293020 3.5 HP Roto-Spader, Craftsman 4-cycle engine model 143.224162 (LAV35-40355K)
Year sold: 1973

785.294020 3.5 HP Roto-Spader, Briggs & Stratton 4-cycle engine model 92902 type 1511-01
Year sold: 1974

785.294030 4 HP Roto-Spader, Craftsman 4-cycle engine model 143.237042 (LAV40-50336C)
Year sold: 1974

785.294050 5 HP Deluxe Roto-Spader, Briggs & Stratton 4-cycle engine model 130902 type 0258-01
Year sold: 1974

785.294350 5 HP Roto-Spader, Craftsman 4-cycle engine model 143.235072 (LAV50-62010)
Year sold: 1974

~Ben (OldLawnMowerMan)


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome OLMM, Actually, Someone has a site with this kind of information. If my memory serves me correct, I think it is "Marks tractor page".

We like seeing pictures too!!!

We also have a lot of good folks and information here!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I've built up a database of 1200+ Craftsman tractors & manuals when available.
Probably about 17 years worth of work.


----------

